# [BATCH] Pfad vor Ausführung wiederholen



## exitboy (16. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte erreichen, dass ich per Tastendruck F7 ein Verzeichnis in dem aktuellen Pfad erzeuge.

1. Wie fange ich z.B. die F7 Taste per Batch ab? Notfalls hätte ich das als Windows Verknüpfung gelöst.
2. Wie behalte ich den Pfad, wo das Verzeichnis hin soll. Jetzt wenn ich das Tool per F7 auslöse, erstellt er immer das Verzeichnis im Ausführungspfad, wo das Tool liegt.
Er soll jedoch im Explorer Pfad, z.B auf Laufwerk D:\ oder wo ich gerade bin, das Verz. erstellen.

Mein BATCH bisher:


```
******************************************
cd > %temp%\tempfile.txt
set /p Verz=<%temp%\tempfile.txt
del %temp%\tempfile.txt 


set /p div=MakeDirectory: 
echo %Verz%

cd %Verz%
mkdir %div%
pause
*******************************************
```


----------



## Azi (17. Oktober 2005)

Ich kann dir leider nicht helfen, aber ich kann dir einen Teil des Codes verbessern (aber nur, wenn du WinXP benutzt):


```
cd > %temp%\tempfile.txt
set /p Verz=<%temp%\tempfile.txt
del %temp%\tempfile.txt
```
wird zu

```
set Verz=%cd%
```


----------



## exitboy (19. Oktober 2005)

nee - soll schon DOS base bleiben   aber danGö

keiner ne Idee Ich da soll doch jetzt bald mit LongHorn oder Vis ne neue Shellsprache kommen oder?


----------



## Azi (19. Oktober 2005)

Das mit der Tastenkombination könnte schwer werden, aber mir fällt gerade auf, das man es noch einfacher machen könnte:


```
set /p div=MakeDirectory: 
mkdir %div%
pause
```


----------



## exitboy (21. Oktober 2005)

ja stimmt, aber wie bekomme ich das mit der Taste hin?

Hat jemand vielleicht Ideen, wie ich bestimmte Prozesse mitloggen kann? Was gerade von Windows aktiv läuft ... gibt es da Möglichkeiten?


----------

